# Is G. Agassizii or Morafkai?



## torkoal (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello
My name is Miguel Chavez and am Mexico City.

Since several years hece me and interested in Gopherus tortoises (I like them all, but my favorite genre is that). Of these which is longed always and G. Agassazii (california desert tortoise), recently to go to one of the few exotic pet stores in the city (www.aquilusreptiles.com) I find that this species had for sale and I bought one for $ 100 ($ 1,000 MNM).

the problem is that recently find pictures of baby Agassizii, what I found was that the colors were different to mine. Calves had light sand color, while mine is dark brown with yellow. which makes me think that it is G. but G. agassizii morafkai (Sonoran desert tortoise).

But you think? Gopherus agassizii or not?
regards

PS: I had a previously Gopherus berlandieri to (Texas tortoise).


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Miguel and welcome to the Forum!

I don't think its possible to tell them apart at that age. However, because yours was purchased in Mexico I'd be willing to bet it is a agassizii. Your tortoise looks just like all the babies I've ever seen here at my rescue. 

May I suggest that you add some soil or bark to your tortoise's habitat? He looks very dry. If you add some mulch or something like that, you can moisten it and help him stay in a more humid environment. When tortoises are very small they spend a lot of time down in burrows where the soil is more moist and the air more humid. This helps them grow smoothly and is good for them.


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2012)

Ditto here. I know he's a desert tortoise, but not which of those two types.

Your set up needs some help. He needs some real substrate, a humid hide box, a shallower water bowl (I use terra cotta plant saucers), and you need to get a remote probed thermometer and a temp gun. Those stick on round dics that you have are not reliable or accurate at all. He also needs something to eat other than that lettuce. Once all that is all set, you'll need to get working on his outdoor enclosure so he can get some sun, exercise and grazing outside when the weather is nice.

Hello and welcome.


----------



## torkoal (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello
Yes, I put this substrate by ne had previously said it was more hygienic. but I do not like, I'll put a soil substrate and recommend me. The box also I will get it. 
Thermometers that are seen are only for support, I have a Zilla digital measuring temperature and humidity. in feeding Dandelion (pictured seems lettuce), tunas (fruit of Opuntia sp) and bits of nopales cactus (Opuntia sp).


----------

